# Holiday Postcard from Sunny & Shelby



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm in Georgia right now and just received a post card from Sunny and Shelby!

Apparantly while we were gone they decided to go off on a little trip of their own. 
It seems they've really been enjoying themselves. :laughing:








*


----------



## tippa (Sep 25, 2010)

*aww - that's too cute *


----------



## Passenger (Aug 5, 2011)

Awwwwhhh that's adorable


----------



## Shahzadi (Jan 1, 2010)

That's adorable, looks like they are having tons of fun.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wouldn't you think they could have at least invited their Momma to go along on their skiing adventure?! out:

I guess sometimes the kids/fids just want to get away on their own.*


----------



## aka.pody (Mar 18, 2008)

oh sunny and shelby what fun you are having. was it real cold? you two look so cute in your ski outfits. we are going to take a trip soon too i think. we budgies gotta have fun too. but ooo it looks cold. we will wait to go someplace nice and warm.
glad you two had fun. maybe you can take your mom next time. nah. tee hee
-nicky and rosie

Those two budgies of mine always have to stick their two cents in. I think they look adorable in their outfits. Tell them thanks for letting us in on their fun. 
Next time send them a post card and say "nya nya".


----------



## Budgiekin (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh wow! I didn't realize they could ski Deb! They are so gutsy! Maybe next time they will have you along for the trip...


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

LOL!! While the cats are away, the mice play


----------



## VickyLouise (Jun 12, 2008)

:laughing: Looks like they are having a load of fun! I wonder if they'll beat you home?


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

Alpine budgies! Amazing the things our fids get up to when we step out for a while. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------

